# post pics of your planted tank!!



## big b

i am not sure if someone else did this is so ....well just post pics of your planted tanks.


----------



## lohachata

what if i don't gots a pic of my planted tank ? what if i don't gots a planted tank ?


----------



## big b

well then....i dont know and also did you mean to say "gots"?


----------



## lohachata

absolutely meant it...i often use old guttural terminology..


----------



## big b

hmm i was thinking how can a 69 year old man not know proper English?but this makes much more sense.


----------



## lohachata

despite the fact that i only have a 9th grade education has little to do with my abilities(except for electronics,computers etc.) and my knowledge...but there is so much that i do not have a clue about..i am constantly learning and being taught new things...


----------



## big b

oh, well keep on learning.


----------



## lohachata

that's what we all need to do..i have yet to meet any human being that actually knows everything..


----------



## big b

yep i have to,but one day we all will meet "him"if you know who i am talking about.


----------



## BettaGuy

Ok I though I would see loads of pics after I saw there was 8 posts, I guess I was wrong (sad face ) So I'll start this of. Heres my fluval spec, the dwarf sag has gotten bigger though








My 5g is not worthy of a picture right now, but here is my 10g. Got a tiny bit of algae on the back wall but oh well.


----------



## big b

wow i like the spec, i do wish i could find dwarf sags.


----------



## BettaGuy

Love that plant, started of with one little plant and now the whole tank is covered


----------



## big b

cool where did you get it?


----------



## BettaGuy

local pet store, I kinda just grabbed it out of the tank and took it home as it was not labelled and just floating around (i worked there so no I didn't steal it)


----------



## big b

hmm i think i will try and find them online.


----------



## TheOldSalt

Dwarf Sag is all over Aquabid, and super cheap.


----------



## TheOldSalt

I just slapped this tank together 2 weeks ago. Some plants are dying back, but they're showing new growth at the base. This isn't planted with any style. I just wanted to get them into some water after their long trip.


----------



## big b

hmm do they accept debit or only paypal?


----------



## TheOldSalt

The Chainswords didn't travel well at all, and as you can see they died back like crazy. Look at the base, though, and you can see how whole new rosettes have popped up. Yay! The gravel is "Floramax."


----------



## TheOldSalt

You can use Paypal to pay with debit cards. Use them as CREDIT cards. Many sellers like money orders, too.


----------



## TheOldSalt

The Crypts didn't melt! They're fine. The big Aponogeton ulvaceus in the middle completely melted, but now two big new leaves have replaced what was lost. This will be a shrimp tank once it's established.


----------



## big b

i think i will stick to the only plant site online i know, they have a "ok"selection.i know a bunch of sites but this one accepts debit.


----------



## Guest

I will post my tank at a later date. It is on my phone and I am about to go over my gigabytes so it has to be Monday that I post it.


----------



## Guest

Here is my planted tank with fake plants. In my opinion, fake plants are so much easier to take care of than real plants. Plus the fake plants look real nice.


----------



## BettaGuy

Yes they are really esy to take care of, but nothing beats the look of real plants imo


----------



## big b

hmm not a lot of pics...come on,get motivated to post some pics.


----------



## BettaGuy

Is grogan still around? HE has the nicest planted tanks ever


----------



## lohachata

yeah ; i been wonderin what happened to that loser..


----------



## BettaGuy

Nicest planted set ups I have ever seen, just soooooooooooooooooo expensive with all the co2 and super fancy lights and plant substrate


----------



## big b

lohachata said:


> yeah ; i been wonderin what happened to that loser..


hey be nice.:king:


----------



## lohachata

i was being nice.


----------



## Jeane09

well, here's one of mine- half the plants in here are real, others fake
(I also have a 20gal with more plant variety, but it's all disorganized right now)


----------



## big b

cool tank!!


----------



## Jeane09

Hey, thanks. I've finally got java fern to cling to that skull- don't like fake stuff in my tanks anymore but the betta loves hiding in it so I'm trying to give it a more natural look with the moss. I feel like it's going to take forever to grow over it though.


----------



## big b

i once got some java moss to grow over the filter intake tube cover.


----------

